
Times Tables Can Make Beautiful Art - csbuja
https://github.com/csbuja/TimesTableArt
======
csbuja
Check out some of the png files to view the art! This YouTube video explains
the algo behind what you're seeing.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhbuKbxJsk8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhbuKbxJsk8)

